# Gaming and Martial Arts



## theneuhauser (Jun 22, 2002)

one of the neatest video games that i have ever seen was called Shenmue-for dreamcast. defenitely the most cool martial arts concept for a video game ever. anyways, i am not too current on video gaming news. anyone heard where and when and for what company the sequel will be made?


----------



## Kirk (Jun 22, 2002)

Sorry, I can't comment about a sequel, but thought you might
like this little link.

http://www.universalinteractive.com/bruceleegames/quest/


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 23, 2002)

"dragon lady" "desecrating your monastery"

it looks like a regular testament to chinese american stereoypes!
so,.... when does it come out?


----------



## Yari (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *one of the neatest video games that i have ever seen was called Shenmue-for dreamcast. defenitely the most cool martial arts concept for a video game ever. anyways, i am not too current on video gaming news. anyone heard where and when and for what company the sequel will be made? *



I'm not sure of the company, but it came out to the dreamcast, and I think it's story is in hongkong.

/Yari


----------



## Kakutou (Jul 24, 2002)

I love the shenmue series !
I have part one which begins in Japan
and part two which continues in Hong Kong.

microsoft bought the rights to release it in the US but you can import the Japanese version (dont worry it has subtitles) or European version if you're lucky. I seriously recommend this game its one of the best ones out there.

As for the Bruce Lee game its out and it sucks Bruce does not deserve such disrespect. Check out the reviews on 

extendedplay.com


----------



## theneuhauser (Jul 26, 2002)

i read the review, they trashed the game. ouch!!!!


----------



## Baoquan (Jul 28, 2002)

Checkout "Dead or Alive 3" on Xbox...absolutely beautiful game. Great fighting action, visually stunning, and totally addictive. The "Story Mode" (the single player game with a "story line") is incredibly thin..bordering on pointless....but the depth of the rest of the game is fantastic.

My girlfriend bought me an Xbox for my birthday, and so i bought DOA3. She patted me on the head, complained when i was still playing 10 hours later [ ], then picked up the controller......

she now routinely kicks my @ss.


----------



## theneuhauser (Aug 2, 2002)

ive got that one too. but my wife wont touch the xbox. i say to her "dont worry, baby it wont bite you". she's scared $%!^less of its addictive power.


----------



## Baoquan (Aug 4, 2002)

I take it u got the bonus disc, with all the extra costumes?? I have to SoPac version, so i have to actually unlock them all.....

You can check out the progress and release date of Shenmue 2 at http://www.xbox.com 

I'll be picking it up for sure....


----------



## A Kenpo Student (Dec 3, 2002)

Any fighting game fans here? I find it hard to not be attracted to all the fighting games that offer interpretations of the martial arts.


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 3, 2002)

I've pretty much played them all starting with Karate Champ.  I work in the video game industry, so sometimes its research (at least thats what I tell my wife).

My Favorite By Far:
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
::: Samurai Showdown II :::
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 3, 2002)

My favorite so far is the mortal kombat series. I believe the best one yet is 4.


----------



## tmanifold (Dec 3, 2002)

Go here and play this it is the greatest game I have seen. It is free and it is done in Flash, can you believe it
http://www.planetcapoeira.com/multimedia.htm

Tony


----------



## Elfan (Dec 3, 2002)

Street Fighter II, nuff said.


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 3, 2002)

Nah....Its either Mortal Kombat or Tekken. The new Mortal Kombat rocks! Wepaons and fatalitys and all


----------



## Kirk (Dec 3, 2002)

Killer Instict!

FINISH HIM!


----------



## tarabos (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> 
> *Street Fighter II, nuff said. *



i'm with you....king of the 2d fighters....


----------



## Baoquan (Dec 3, 2002)

DOA3....its too beautiful to be believed.


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 3, 2002)

Favorite Fighting Game *Franchises*:
___________________________

King of Fighters
Street Fighter
Virtual On
Virtual Fighter
Dead or Alive
Rival Schools


----------



## tarabos (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Baoquan _
> 
> *DOA3....its too beautiful to be believed. *



DOA3 is pretty amazing...it's number two on the list...


----------



## JDenz (Dec 4, 2002)

Ya if you can Play Street Fighter 2 you can master any fighting game.  I despise any fighting game where there is a separate button for blocking.  I feel that it is a bad system for blocking.  I also like UFC for dreamcast and it is okay for PS2, but I am looking forward to the PRIDEFC game coming out next month.


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2002)

my favorite fighting game, presently, is Virtua Fighter 4.  this game is awesome.  it takes true skill and knowledge of the particular fighting style of each character to win at this game.  no button mashing here.  a friend at the studio watched me go from first dan to third dan in the Kumite mode in one sitting, it was great.  my favorite character has to be Pai.  her combos are quick and easy, and she has counters for everything.  my next best character is probably Jacky, his legs are incredibly quick.

Tekken Tag is another goodie, but the series took a decline with Tekken 4 with no improvements...  my Tag characters are Law and Baek...keep the oppenent in the air and just keep hitting them..hehe.

my favorite MK game has to be number 2.  this was the peak of the series with no damned run button.  my fav character has to Shang Tsung...he could morph into anyone!  it would be awesome to morph into someone and complete pull off their entire move list and then do it with another character.  you could even pull off the fatalities of each character when morphed.
the new MK game is outdated...the weapons and fighting styles are a cool feature...but the execution is hokey.  this game could been so much better.

I'm surprised someone said Virtual On.  I have this game for the old Sega Saturn and loved it.  very cool mech fighting game.


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 4, 2002)

If you guys wanna fall over laughing go and buy Kensei Sacred Fist. It is the worst game you will ever play. I dont know how but they managed to put all the controls into square! Gave me and my friends many hours of laughing before playing Tekken :shrug:


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 4, 2002)

Hold your trophies.

My vote for worst fighting game:
.
.
.
.
.
.
<drum roll>
.
.
.
.
.
.
Shaq Fu  (yes, Shaq)


----------



## Elfan (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Baoquan _
> 
> *DOA3....its too beautiful to be believed. *



Thats the one with all the hot chicks in skimpy outfits, right? ;-)


----------



## OULobo (Aug 5, 2003)

Dual question thread.

I know there are a ton of PC and Role Play gamers out there. 

So what do you play? First person shooter guys, Everquest junkies, SimPeople, Griefers (ack!), AD&D 1st edition purists, technopunks, Malclavian goth night dwellers "What's your pleasure Mister." Name that quote.

Right now I'm in the middle of Neverwinter Nights Expansion on PC. I have GTA Vice City, the Legacy of Kain/Soul Reaver series, and a couple of Clancy/Rainbow Six mods waiting in the wings. Thank god I never got into Evercrack.

RPG wise, I'm in limbo. No time to play. When I do though, I play Rifts (got all thirty something books), Whitewolf (all the sub series, except dark ages) and of course old school AD&D (haven't had time to get into 3rd ed. yet).


----------



## redfang (Aug 5, 2003)

AD&D 1st edition is still all that the game ever needed to be. I do own the 3rd edition books and it has some merit, but why fix it if it ain't broke? Never much for online gaming, like the Baldur's Gate games tho, haven't played the latest.  Love my PS2. Other RPG's I dabble in are Car Wars, Toon. Used to play Champions and Marvel Super Heroes RPG. Also had some fun with CCGs for a while, mostly MtG and Overpower.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 5, 2003)

DOOD!!!

RIGHT NOW I AM IN THE MIDDLE OF WRITING A PERSISTANT WORLD for NWN!

That rocks.

Oh.  Ahem.  I play Warhammer 40k,  and Mordheim.  As far as Videogames I play NWN and Alien vs Predator 2.


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX (Aug 5, 2003)

squaresoft addict. namely the final fantasy series and the two chrono games... besides those, other rpg types.. used to be a Sim addict -- simcity, simant, the sims, simtower, simgolf. then there's the strategy games -- Starcraft, warcraft, Majesty... also the oh-so-popular  games like gta3, doom, wolfenstien... things like that. come to think of it, i don't exactly play many new games unless it's a squaresoft brand.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XxSweetFacadexX _
> *squaresoft addict. namely the final fantasy series and the two chrono games... besides those, other rpg types.. used to be a Sim addict -- simcity, simant, the sims, simtower, simgolf. then there's the strategy games -- Starcraft, warcraft, Majesty... also the oh-so-popular  games like gta3, doom, wolfenstien... things like that. come to think of it, i don't exactly play many new games unless it's a squaresoft brand. *



You need to expand your horizons. I have recently decided that I love the Eidos line of stuff, like Hitman, Kane series, Tomb Raider (gotta love Lara), even a Final Fantasy. I also love EA. Not the sports stuff, but games like McGee's Alice, Medal of Honor and the Sims stuff. 

Has anyone heard of a new Xbox game coming out called Fable. It looks ULTRASWEET. The character actually ages as the game progresses and his body style matches to your gameplay. If you play a thief/rogue, he grows thin and wirey; if you play a fighter, he grows big and muscular. He also starts to look evil if you act evil in the game.


----------



## Turner (Aug 5, 2003)

I personally prefer first person shooters, Real Time Strategy and Space Flight Sims.

For FPS, my favorites are squad based games like Ghost Recon or Rainbow Six. I enjoy the more tactical approach to winning over games like Half Life and Wolfenstein where you follow a very linear path and solve puzzles in order to move on to the next level. However, I can enjoy the linear FPS and anxiously await Half Life 2. Out of all FPS my absolute favorite has to be Americas Army: Operations. When I had DSL I spent so much time playing that game. Unfortunately I moved and only have access through Satellite which utterly sucks for playing games online.

For RTS I'm very selective. I like the Command and Conquer Series and haven't found any other that compares, though my funds are limited and I can't say that I've tried them all. I do like Medieval: Total War but games like Ages of Empires annoy me to no end.

For Flight Sims there is only one group of games that I really like, those based on the Star Wars universe. Tie Fighter, X-Wing, X-Wing vs. Tie Fighter and X-Wing Alliance. I suck at regular flight sims and don't really enjoy playing them. I haven't found any other Space Flight Sims to try aside from those that are seriously out of date like Wing Commander.


----------



## Elfan (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm currently playing thru Morrowind again with both expansion packs and about a hudnred plug-ins.


----------



## Wes Idol (Aug 5, 2003)

I suggest Splinter Cell.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 5, 2003)

Not much time at all for games here with work, MA and family but on the rare occasion that I do on-line gaming I fly Combat Flight Sim II.  I've been told that this program is as close to reality as you can get on a pc.  I'd love to get hold of cfs3.  I'm not into flying the space flights or even the jet sims but I really have enjoyed the old prop jobs.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 5, 2003)

I used to play a lot of Shadow Run. I haven't played since 91. God I'm getting old.:anic:


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 5, 2003)

Touch...

Have you seen the new Shadowrun 6" action figures?  They are Giant HeroClix, so you can actually PLAY the game with em!  Neat as HECK, Ive almost been tempted to BUY em myself...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 5, 2003)

Well, I have played UO and AC online and also I like Starcraft, and Warcraft and Total Annihilation

I used to Play AD&D and still do when I go to a Con about once every two to three years.


Currently, I am playing Living Force Star Wars in a Guild on about once or twice on Thursdays, and I run a Shadowrun Campaign.

I have just converted the characters over to third edition. I usually do not follow editions, yet there were some good improvements that made sense and I liked.  

So, to that end you can always go check out this site as well. This site is hosted by our Admin here at Martial Talk


:asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Touch...
> 
> Have you seen the new Shadowrun 6" action figures?  They are Giant HeroClix, so you can actually PLAY the game with em!  Neat as HECK, Ive almost been tempted to BUY em myself... *


No I have not. I can't afford to pay attention these days.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 6, 2003)

EverQuest junkie.

Kattana Silverblade: level 43 Wood Elf Rogue, Maelin Starpyre server, formerly of Errollisi Marr server.


----------



## Elfan (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *EverQuest junkie.
> 
> Kattana Silverblade: level 43 Wood Elf Rogue, Maelin Starpyre server, formerly of Errollisi Marr server. *



Come on, 'just say no' and get off the crack.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 6, 2003)

Amen to that... I myself am a Recovering Woodelf Druid from the Luclin server... sheesh... what a WASTE of time that was... heh heh heh.

MUST VIST LAVASTORM ONE MORE... NO... RESISTING... RESISTING... NO MORE KELETHIN...


----------



## OULobo (Aug 7, 2003)

Any Rifters or White Wolf people out there?


----------



## fist of fury (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm not much for online gaming I prefer pen and paper.

Ars Magica,HERO,AD&D,some 3e,Warhammer RP..the list goes on.

First person shooters Halo,Ghost Recon and of course Doom.


----------



## J-kid (Aug 7, 2003)

I used to play EQ and had alot of chars, I played mostly on Tunare and RZ.

Now i play planetside but i will soon get star wars galaxys.

I also was really good at Diablo 1 and 2, star craft bw, counter strike , team fortress classic, war craft 3 , not to mention a bunch of other games that i had or played for a short time.  


POWER TO THE GAMERS!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Any Rifters or White Wolf people out there? *



I used to belong to a board that would post stories based upon characters created from white wolf game VAMPIRE. The host / game master would give out experience based upon your stories. Also about once a week there was a live chat, to resolve some issues and to bring up new threads or topics.

After the host turned it over to a friend from the game, the same drive was not there from many of the members


----------



## OULobo (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I used to belong to a board that would post stories based upon characters created from white wolf game VAMPIRE. The host / game master would give out experience based upon your stories. Also about once a week there was a live chat, to resolve some issues and to bring up new threads or topics.
> 
> After the host turned it over to a friend from the game, the same drive was not there from many of the members  *



Rifts seems to be plagued with munchkins during gameplay, but both of these games seem to leave the best setups for great adventures if you are into roleplay instead of battles. That may be why there are such great stories on the net about these games.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> * but both of these games seem to leave the best setups for great adventures if you are into roleplay instead of battles. *



Cyberpunk 2020 was the same way...  Mainly because combat often got you killed the first time you got into it... I never understood why so many CP games devolved into big guns a-blazin...   I just know that the PCs who played that way always had a new char everytime we played...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 11, 2003)

How many of you play Games involving Martial Arts?  From RPG to D&D (Dungeons and Dragons)

I have a Diablo character who's quite the martial artist ..

Here's another game that looks to be interesting.

Click here 

Elysium: New Pugilistic MMORPG with Customizable Martial Arts Skills

Check out the review


----------



## RanaHarmamelda (Sep 11, 2003)

Far, far more often than I should -- AD&D, Diablo 2, and various others.

Also a big fan of the more realistic fighting games for consoles.

*waits expectantly for VF4 Evolution*


----------



## pknox (Sep 11, 2003)

I used to play GURPS quite a bit, and they even had a supplementary book out that dealt with different martial arts.  I don't play it much anymore as I never seem to have the time, but I definitely had fun doing it.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RanaHarmamelda _
> *Far, far more often than I should -- AD&D, Diablo 2, and various others.
> 
> Also a big fan of the more realistic fighting games for consoles.
> ...



Hi RanaHarmamelda  Welcome to  Martial Talk~!

I'm not familiar with VF4 Evolution,  What's it about?

I go in spurts playing.. but when I get involved.. everything else kinda ceases to exist.. *G*   I like Morrowind alot (elder Scrolls III)  and can lose myself in that for hours..  I as playing my sorceress  in Diablo 2 last week but kept getting killed in the crystal cavern.. *grumbles about not building up other than my ice spells*  so started playing my assassin again.. 


Tess


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *I used to play GURPS quite a bit, and they even had a supplementary book out that dealt with different martial arts.  I don't play it much anymore as I never seem to have the time, but I definitely had fun doing it. *



oh yeah they're alot of fun 

For people who don't know what a GURP is .. stands for Generic Universal RoleyPlaying System  

Find about GURPS


----------



## pknox (Sep 11, 2003)

Yeah, GURPS was nice.  It was really useful when you had half the gamers wanting to play something medieval, and the other half wanting to do sci-fi.  You would just do both.  It was kind of cool to have Vikings, WWII soldiers, and space troopers all playing together!


----------



## RanaHarmamelda (Sep 11, 2003)

Hello, KenpoTess. Thanks for the welcome.

VF4 = Virtua Fighter 4 -- it's hyped as the most realistic of the PS2 console fighting games -- same basic story, though. Bunch of people get together for a tournament of some sort, and beat each other up. Evolution is just a kind of sequel/expansion pack -- I'm waiting to get any VF4 games until after I see it.

On a side note, do you like 2nd or 3rd edition AD&D better?

Specifically (if you can or care to answer) to you like the martial arts systems from 2nd or 3rd better?



And I've played GURPS as well. Lot sof fun, that. Steve Jackson games are pretty sweet -- any one played Munchkin Fu yet?


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 11, 2003)

I love D&D, but don't have (or want) contact with the folks I used to game with... currently looking for a new group somewhere near Riverside, CA, if anyone knows anybody...

I'm also a die hard EverQuest nut.

(*raises hand timidly*) I'm Nightingale and I'm an EQholic.


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 11, 2003)

Has anyone played Soul Caliber 2 yet?

It's so very sweet.     Pretty much like the first one but with better graphics and some new characters and weapons and things.  Definitely worth a rental, at least.


----------



## liangzhicheng (Sep 11, 2003)

Soul Calibur 2 is pretty darn sweet.  Link is a bit of a cheese character, however, with his boomerang, bombs, and arrows.


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 11, 2003)

Yeah, Link is kinda cheesy.  Kilik and Mitsurugi are still my favs, but Raphael is moving up the list.


----------



## pknox (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *I love D&D, but don't have (or want) contact with the folks I used to game with... currently looking for a new group somewhere near Riverside, CA, if anyone knows anybody...
> 
> I'm also a die hard EverQuest nut.
> ...



I've always wanted to try EQ, but I was kind of afraid I'd become an EQholic as well.  How much time a day or week do you have to spend playing it to have your character do OK?


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 11, 2003)

its totally up to you.
your character will be fine no matter how often you play, because the game depends on what you want to make of it.

give it a try.  I've had die hard gaming friends try it, and they haven't bought another computer game ever since they started. that's how good it is.

if you play, join the Maelyn Starpyre server, and i'd be happy to help you out.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 11, 2003)

Neverwinter Nights Cured my EQholism.

(NWN is an online (or solo pc) version of 3rd edition DnD, with the abitity for the DM to create his/her own modules)

I was running a regualr live session of it every wendsday, but put that on hold to develop an EQ style persistant world.

But who has time for EQ when you have 1 week to code a new module for a live game?  LOL!  (I should go back to live weekly sessions.)

Oh, BTW, my main NWN char is a Monk/Assassin with lots of Martial Arts skillz...  here he is TRYING to kick a vampire in the head...


----------



## fist of fury (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm currently running a martial art game using the HERO system and the Ultmate Martial Artist and Ninja Hero. I found it more to my liking than the GURPS version.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by RanaHarmamelda
> **waits expectantly for VF4 Evolution* *



...already out...bought it last weekend...along with Soul Calibur 2...very much fun times.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...along with Soul Calibur 2...very much fun times.   *




as can be proven by the fact you and adam beat the snot outta each other on that game till 1 am last week...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

...but I have the PS2 version now...hehehe.


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 11, 2003)

I was such the nerd back in my army days! We would played D&D every chance we got. Now 20 years later I still manage to game 3-6 times a year. With my original army dm I might add! I've run d&d, and marvel mostly. Matter of fact I'm running an east meets west d&d game right now that will take about a year to finish at the rate we play.   :shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *How many of you play Games involving Martial Arts?  From RPG to D&D (Dungeons and Dragons)
> 
> I have a Diablo character who's quite the martial artist ..
> ...



From AD&D to SR III (* Shadowrun editions one through three *), to Diablo and other games. I like the MA's.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 12, 2003)

I love MAs in my video games, but when it comes to roleplay games, I play games like I eat dinner; Gotta have everything separate so that I get the full flavor (except when I get peas or corn in my mashed potatos, that's okay).


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 12, 2003)

Tess what is the name of your Diablo char
I ply once in a while and will be happy if the patch ever comes out
check out this group if you ever consider clan play 
http://dan.mcdonough.name/clan/news.html
Im DMB_Windfire most of the time
I alo play d and d  have sence the first onecame pout


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 12, 2003)

pen and paper rpg's forever!

fluffy has a monk in D&D -- well, had -- that kicked butt MA style! In my lord of the rings campaign, we had an elf up a tree with a long bow...said elf also took one head off an etten at around 1/2 mile - 1 mile away...


----------



## Seig (Sep 12, 2003)

I use a Druid most of the time in Diablo II:LOD


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 12, 2003)

My beasty human rogue has a notched bowie knife...

but i still wonder how the hell an elf got up a tree w/ a longbow...


----------



## Seig (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *My beasty human rogue has a notched bowie knife...
> 
> but i still wonder how the hell an elf got up a tree w/ a longbow... *


He climbed, duh.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 12, 2003)

uh huh


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *Tess what is the name of your Diablo char
> I ply once in a while and will be happy if the patch ever comes out
> check out this group if you ever consider clan play
> ...




Hiya Shadow 

my user name is Bleu_blaze when I go on Bnet.. I have a level 61 (I think) Sorc that is my fav,  only thing is, I stupidly didn't push up any fire spells and every time I go into the crystal cavern I get annihilated ~!! hahaa..  
I'll take a look at your clan.. I used to have one back in Diablo I era.. way back when called Clan of the ShadowWatchers.. !


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 13, 2003)

Im playing Soul Calibur 2 at the moment, have been for several months, got a copy of the Japanese version. I use Ivy Raphael and Yoshimitsu but my Lizardman is a work in Progress. Anyone who is playing Virtua Fighter Evolution needs to have their head screwed back on cuz that game is whack! Play Soul Calibur 2....much more satisfying


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 13, 2003)

tess they are a great bunch to play with they have
 and are  friendly to game with
 op dbr   is the clan channle tell them windfire or sheldon sent you
I have alevel 80 something amazon and a assasian in the 40's
haven't played in a month or so


any one play Utopia?   http://games.swirve.com/utopia/
alot of pop  ups but a free game


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *tess they are a great bunch to play with they have
> and are  friendly to game with
> op dbr   is the clan channle tell them windfire or sheldon sent you
> ...



Excellent Sheldon.. thanks~!    Will have to look them up


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 14, 2003)

...I use to play D2: LOD...I had a 99 Nova/Orb Sorc...99 Java/Bowazon, 99 Frenzy Barb...and a 98 Sword/Shield Barb...along with two mules on that particular account...and my account got deleted...pissed me off.  my sorc had level 41 Nova and Thunderstorm...and my SS Barb had level 42 Battle Orders...needless to say all the zonz and sorcs wanted to hear me scream....hehehe.     I could clear a Hell Cow level with my zon in under a minute...by myself.  ...I miss that account.  :wah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I use to play D2: LOD...I had a 99 Nova/Orb Sorc...99 Java/Bowazon, 99 Frenzy Barb...and a 98 Sword/Shield Barb...along with two mules on that particular account...and my account got deleted...pissed me off.  my sorc had level 41 Nova and Thunderstorm...and my SS Barb had level 42 Battle Orders...needless to say all the zonz and sorcs wanted to hear me scream....hehehe.     I could clear a Hell Cow level with my zon in under a minute...by myself.  ...I miss that account.  :wah: *



suuuuuure.. come on down the portal.. all's safe..   silly me... trusting you..


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 14, 2003)

I can't help you went through the wrong portal!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I can't help you went through the wrong portal!! *



Not only in Cow level. .but in Hell.. you stood at the bottom saying.. come on down.. it's safe... and what happens.. big ole ugly demon dude fillets me with his bare talons~!!!
*Glares*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 14, 2003)

my zon survived...that was all that mattered...   ...I was only doing 4.5k damage with my multishot...so...eh.  mwahahahaha.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *my zon survived...that was all that mattered...   ...I was only doing 4.5k damage with my multishot...so...eh.  mwahahahaha. *



*mumbling about knowing where I stand*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 14, 2003)

...again...I reiterate...I can't help you went through the wrong portal....:rofl: :rofl:...and the hell moozle slayed ya...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 14, 2003)

my mercenary is level 84 cold spells work great
my zon uses more manner than most sorc. useing cold arrows but kills everything in sight on most levels. 
Level 3 ending still rots in hell and nightmare for some reson To many monsters with cold and posion resistance and thats what my zon uses


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 14, 2003)

my Frenzy Barb used two Ith Fury's, a perfect Arreats, an "Um"'ed Shaftstop, String of Ears, Gore Rider's,  IK Set Gloves, a +2 Mara's ammy, perfect Raven Frost, and a Havoc Spiral, along with some +10dmg gc's, and +1 War Cry charms, along with a buncha other charms that escape at the moment...if I used Frenzy on anything, then ran to the next enemy, you couldn't see his feet move...just zip across the screen.  and the only char I used a merc on was my Zon...used an offensive aura merc...that's how was able to get +4.5k multishot damage....


----------



## OULobo (Sep 15, 2003)

So I'm renting "Knights of the Old Republic" this week. This is a SWEET game. Its just like BG I/II, IWD I/II and NWN, but with Star Wars classes. I'm so lovin it. The only thing I don't like is that the classes are limited to just soldier, scout, scoundral and later, jedi. You even get to be a Mandalorian. I'm so glad my girl is an enabler and got me an xbox for christmas.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey Sheldon.. check your Pms.. I sent that url you wanted


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2003)

New LOTR game due out November.. Looks like it may be fun 

*downloading the demo now *

LOTR New Game


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 23, 2003)

*perks up* ooh! might have to try that one!


*kicks machine* but might have to upgrade this hunk of junk known as a computer first....


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 23, 2003)

your PC's fine...it's user error...:rofl:   PEBCAK.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 23, 2003)

PEBCAK?

wuzzat?

I've heard "user related", "operator error" and "the nut between the keyboard and the chair" but haven't heard "PEBCAK"


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 23, 2003)

PEBCAK...problem exists between chair and keyboard...referring to ole Rusty over there...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 23, 2003)

*bite* meanie head!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 23, 2003)

..ouch...damnit...:armed:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 24, 2003)

I was attempting to play Robin Hood yesterday.. no clue what I was doing.. but he's got some wicked moves *G*

Lots of good ole Martial arts mixed up with his bow and arrow.. ~!!


*gives a look to Rusty and Chronuss*


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 24, 2003)

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon Video game... 


Video Clip of Game


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 24, 2003)

LOTR Game Trailer.. Looks interesting 

Game Trailor


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 24, 2003)

This about sums it up 
 	(found on a gaming site)


34 things I learned from video games:
1. There is no problem that cannot be overcome by violence.

2. You can overcome most adversaries simply by having enough quarters.

3. If it moves, KILL IT!

4. Piloting any vehicle is simple and requires no training.

5. One lone "good guy" can defeat an indeterminate number of "bad guys."

A. "Bad guys" move in predictable patterns.

B. Except for "bosses," most "bad guys" can be dispatched with one hit.

C. You often fare better against a large mob of "bad guys" then against a "boss" in one on one combat.

6. "Bosses" always hire henchmen weaker then they are to do their 'muscle work'.

7. If you see food lying on the ground, eat it.

8. You can smash things and get away with it.

A. Smashing things doesn't hurt.

B. Many nice things are hidden inside other things.

9. Cybernetics are our friends.

10. When driving, you can knock other vehicles off the road and get away with it.

11. If someone dies, they disappear.

12. Money is frequently found lying on the streets.

13. All shopkeepers carry high-tech weaponry.

14. If you get mad enough, you can fight even better than normal.

15. If it's on the ground, you should get it.

16. Repulsive, ugly, cannabalistic, evil beings have just as much right to be loved as heroic fighters.

17. The operation of a weapon is a simple and obvious procedure.

18. You never run out of ammunition, just grenades.

19. No matter how long you fight, you can always fight again.

20. Death is reversible (but only for you!).

21. Ninjas are common, and fight in public frequently.

22. Whenever huge fat evil men are about to die, they begin flashing red or yellow.

23. When you are born, you drop out of the sky (a stork?) and are completely invincible for a short time.

24. Although the enemy always has more aircraft than you, they fly in elaborate patterns which make it easier for you to shoot them all down.

25. All martial  arts women wear revealing clothes and have great bodies.

26. All martial arts men have rippling muscles and angry expressions.

27. The enemy always leaves weapons or powerups lying around for no reason other than so their bitter enemy can pick them up and defeat them with it.

28. Shoot everything. If it blows up or dies, it was evil. If it doesn't, try and pick it up--- it was probably a powerup or bonus.

29. Carpe diem! You only live three times!

30. The most powerful fighters always wait until you have acheived a near-impossible, flawless win record and/or killed a certain number of opponents before they appear in your presence and beat the crap out of you.

31. You sustain injury if you shoot innocents.

32. 200 - 1 odds against you is NOT a problem.

33. gang members frequently all look the same, and often have the same names.

34. When racing vehicles, do not worry if your vehicle crashes and explodes. A new vehicle will appear in its place.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon Video game...
> 
> 
> Video Clip of Game *



...the game's horrible.....:shrug:


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *This about sums it up
> (found on a gaming site)
> 
> ...



hey Rusty...take this advice!...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hey Rusty...take this advice!...:rofl: *




yer so mean to me! beast!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...the game's horrible.....:shrug: *



Well I sure wasn't impressed with wasting my time with the movie. .. so shan't be  doing the same with the game..


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hey Rusty...take this advice!...:rofl: *


----------



## pknox (Sep 25, 2003)

After that happens, would he be smitten?


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *After that happens, would he be smitten?  *




Pssst.. that was very good


----------



## pknox (Sep 25, 2003)




----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 26, 2003)

This is still the Gaming thread  I combined another one of interest with it.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 26, 2003)

...Tess...dear...





    :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...Tess...dear...
> 
> 
> ...



*denounces you as my clone*  and goes to eat dinner..

Stay on topic too ..


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 26, 2003)

Tribunal.. 

Seig surprised me with the  expansion to Morrowind Elder Scrolls III... anyone else play ??


I am quite addicted to Morrowind.. and am looking forward to delving deeper into Tribunal ..


----------



## OULobo (Sep 29, 2003)

Just beat Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic. What a great game!


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Just beat Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic. What a great game! *



Woohooo~! *G*  what game are you gonna play now


----------



## OULobo (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm waiting for a new one called Fable. It's an Xbox exclusive. You start with a young villager and make decisions along the way to allow him to evolve. As the character evolves he ages with the storyline and the effect of his choices become apparent. If you decide to be come a brute warrior, then you become bigger and more muscular. If you become an archer you become thin and wirey. If you you take the dark path, them you start whereing darker clothes. As you age you get grey hair, ect. Looks to be a really cool game. I may pick up the new Ninja Gaiden also.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *I'm waiting for a new one called Fable. It's an Xbox exclusive. You start with a young villager and make decisions along the way to allow him to evolve. As the character evolves he ages with the storyline and the effect of his choices become apparent. If you decide to be come a brute warrior, then you become bigger and more muscular. If you become an archer you become thin and wirey. If you you take the dark path, them you start whereing darker clothes. As you age you get grey hair, ect. Looks to be a really cool game. I may pick up the new Ninja Gaiden also. *



hey that sounds like alot of fun~!!
*wants a X box now~!!!   Hope you get it soon~!


----------

